# Feel OK but bloodwork says 'No'



## Shonkers73 (Jun 12, 2015)

I had a partial thyroidectomy in August 2015 for a goitre and my remaining thyroid only barely seems to be managing to do its job according to my bloodwork. My bloods would suggest I am on the verge of hypothyroidism. However, I feel pretty good. I don't feel particularly tired, I'm not putting on weight for no reason. I just wanted to get this community's opinion on what you might do in my circumstance. Should I try thyroxine to see if it makes a difference or should I just keep going as i am if I feel no different to before the partial thyroidectomy? Blood results below:

BEFORE THYROIDECTOMY

TSH 0.16 (0.5-5.0)

FT4 17.3 (11.0-22.0)

FT3 4.8 (3.1-6.0)

AFTER PARTIAL THYROIDECTOMY

TSH 4.87 (0.5-5.0)

FT4 11.8 (11.0-22.0)

FT3 4.1 (3.1-6.0)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would be very tempted to try some Synthroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would add a small dose of levothyroxine to get your TSH down and your FT-4 up a but.

You may not feel it now - I think you will feel it eventually.

Why not start with 25mcg of levothyroxine ( T4), if TSH is still elevated after 6 weeks increase to 50mcg Your conversion looks good.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, a low dose of Synthroid or levo would probably be a good help to your body.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with all of the above.


----------

